# Hibernian pays €120,000 to churned investors



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jul 2003)

According to a report by Cyril Hardiman in the Irish Independent of Friday last...



> IRELAND'S largest insurance group Hibernian has paid out €120,000 in compensation to 27 policyholders who were inveigled by a broker in the mid-west into transferring business from a competing life office, incurring extra charges on the way. The transfer was effected through "a false tied agency" operated between '94 and '98 which came to light in March following a customer's complaint.



The full story is here
but you have to register to read it.

Brendan


----------



## psyche (8 Jul 2003)

That's brilliant news!!!!!!


----------

